# problème 3 touches qui ne fonctionnent plus avec mon macbook



## skyzophonic (3 Mars 2011)

bonjour,
je vous explique mon problème

je suis possesseur d'un macbook noir 2.4 Intel core 2 duo avec 4Go DDR2 SDRAM 667 MHz
disque de 500Go 7200tr/min
OS>> 10.6.6

Alors pour une raison que je ne m'explique pas, du jour au lendemain, sans que j'ai touché à mon macbook, 3 touches sur le clavier ne fonctionne plus (touche "l" touche "-" et touche "=")

je me retrouve donc obligé d'utilisé le visualiseur de clavier pour pouvoir écrire (comme pour vous écrire ce post par exemple)

Après avoir parcouru le web sans trouver de solution, je vous écrit donc dans l'espoir que vous m'aidiez à trouver l'origine de cette panne de clavier et/ou savoir s'il existe une solution pour réparer ce problème.

je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide.
Samy


----------



## patoss92 (12 Juin 2011)

J'ai le même problème pour la touche i sauf que mon ordinateur est éteint et que j'ai besoin du i pour mon mot de passe...je suis bloqué est la m****.

Je veux bien un petit
Coup de main.

Merci a vous


----------



## edd72 (12 Juin 2011)

Le mieux serait de nous depuis quand et ce qui s'est passé entre le moment ou ça fonctionnait et celui où ça ne fonctionnait plus.


----------



## patoss92 (12 Juin 2011)

Justement il ne s'est rien passé....c'est bien ça le problème. je n'ai jamais rien renverse déçu, j'en prend très soin...donc
Je pense que c'est surement un petit
Bug...enfin j'espère.

Je l'utilisais ce matin sans problème et la
D'un coup...je comprend pas


----------



## christophe2312 (12 Juin 2011)

skyzophonic a dit:


> bonjour,
> je vous explique mon problème
> 
> je suis possesseur d'un macbook noir 2.4 Intel core 2 duo avec 4Go DDR2 SDRAM 667 MHz
> ...



Bonjour,

Solution facile&#8674; clavier externe 
Sinon essaye la fontion avec les touche   ctrl  alt  p   r     http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_CH


----------



## patoss92 (12 Juin 2011)

christophe2312 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Solution facile&#8674; clavier externe
> Sinon essaye la fontion avec les touche   ctrl  alt  p   r     http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_CH



Je vais essayer le clavier externe...la reinitialisation de la pram n'a rien donné...


----------



## esv^^ (17 Août 2012)

Salut à tous!

Moi, sur un MacBook Pro Intel Core Duo à 1,83 Ghz, j'utilise un clavier externe depuis que un aimant ait été posé sur le capot; ça a fait planté l'ordi sévère et j'ai du réinstaller le système... Après ça, je me suis rendu compte que les touches: b, g, t, (, F4 ne fonctionnaient plus!
Donc j'ai fait avec depuis, mais là,  mon DDI à planté. Je suis donc entrain de le remplacer par un SSD. Donc, si au passage je doit (ou je peut) faire du bricolage sur le clavier, c'est le moment!

Est ce que quelqu'un saurait ce que je peut faire?

Merci


----------



## esimport (18 Août 2012)

très franchement, pour tous ces problèmes de clavier, je ne vois que la solution du changement de clavier simple


----------



## esv^^ (18 Août 2012)

esimport a dit:


> très franchement, pour tous ces problèmes de clavier, je ne vois que la solution du changement de clavier simple



iFixit le propose à 99$ Je vais rester avec un clavier externe!

De toutes façon, maintenant c'est trop tard! Je l'ai remonté. Au pire, si c'est un pépin logiciel (très peu probable) ça re-fonctionnera quand je vais réinstaller le système!


----------



## esimport (19 Août 2012)

et en plus au 99USD doivent être ajoutés le transport + TVA, le tout pour un clavier américain en QWERTY. Chez nous, il est à 90, un peu moins cher, et en AZERTY:
http://esimport.fr/macbook-13-a1181-polymere/323-clavier-macbook-13-a1181.html


----------



## esv^^ (19 Août 2012)

esimport a dit:


> et en plus au 99USD doivent être ajoutés le transport + TVA, le tout pour un clavier américain en QWERTY. Chez nous, il est à 90, un peu moins cher, et en AZERTY:
> http://esimport.fr/macbook-13-a1181-polymere/323-clavier-macbook-13-a1181.html



Enfin, c'est quand même super cher!

Je resterais avec un clavier externe; c'est serte moins pratique mais bon...
De toutes les façon, il va bientôt être remplacé!


----------

